# IOS 10 announced for fall 2016



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.idropnews.com/2016/06/13/ios-10-has-been-revealed-and-its-even-better-than-we-expected/

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

There are several things on the new feature list that look interesting. Nothing that will cause me to be an early adopter, though. At least it will be compatible with my old, obsolete iPhone 6.   


Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> There are several things on the new feature list that look interesting. Nothing that will cause me to be an early adopter, though. At least it will be compatible with my old, obsolete iPhone 6.
> 
> Mike


And my older, more obsolete iPhone 5S. 

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://bgr.com/2016/06/16/ios-10-features-apple-stole/

The above focuses on a few specific new features in more detail. Apple seems to be struggling to find a use for 3D Touch. I have had it on my (shiny and not obsolete till next September!) iPhone 6S plus since release day, and I don't think I've ever used it naturally, only when I was consciously trying it out. Part of the problem is that my gigantic, expensive, far from being obsolete, top-of-the-line 12.9 inch iPad Pro doesn't have it, and I spend a lot of time on that device, making my habits fixed.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

So far it appears as though the feature that will be the most-used by me is the availability of cut-and-past items across devices. This will be really handy.

Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, drat. It appears that IOS 10 won't install on my iPad 3.  

But the iPad will still do everything it will do now.  


Mike


----------



## Kristina Adams (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm looking forward to trying out iOS 10 when it's released in a couple of days, although I usually wait a few days until the hype has died down to download it. In theory it downloads faster that way.

I'm surprised to see it will work as far back as the 4S and iPad Mini. My Mini is slow now. I dread to think how much slower it would be running the latest iOS...


----------

